# PedalPCB T-Shirt sizes



## Robert

Hypothetically speaking, if we were to do PedalPCB T-Shirts, what size would you need?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

XL.  And I would definitely buy one or two.  Are you going to ask about colors?  I already have plenty of black T-shirts.


----------



## Mourguitars

XL...ill buy 4

Mike


----------



## Barry

2XL


----------



## jjjimi84

Do this!!!!


----------



## Dreamlands

XL ( option is missing? )


----------



## Robert

Dreamlands said:


> XL ( option is missing? )



Doh.   It's there now.


----------



## stevtron

I'll take two ?


----------



## griff10672

I need a Triple XXX  ....    in a light Magenta

I agree with Chuck ...... I have a million black T shirts ....and two cats with a lot of white fur ....


----------



## Gordo

XL and any color you choose.  I'm good for at least a few to fly the freak flag.  Funny how this stuff works, I still have my GuitarPCB.com mousepad that is nearly in shreds, my Smallbear shirt that is so tattered I have to wash myself so my wife doesn't throw it out, VFE and Madbean stickers on everything music related, and a Mercury Magnetics badge from when I was still doing upgrades/repairs.

Swag is still a good money maker


----------



## zgrav

Large.


----------



## jjjimi84

zgrav said:


> Large.



Thats what she said.


----------



## Bouge

XL


----------



## Nostradoomus

I’d definitely rock a hat though


----------



## Dreamlands

Nostradoomus said:


> I’d definitely rock a hat though



The pedalpcb logo would look great on a toque (aka 'touque', aka 'tuque', aka 'knit cap').


----------



## Nostradoomus

Or beanie if you happen to be in ‘Murica .


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

I'm a chef by profession so...
?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

So you'll need an XXXL


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

What's going on with the T-shirts?  Are you going to feature any of the Pedals on them?  If so, mark me down for a _Dirty Sanchez_ and a _Cream Pie_.


----------



## jjjimi84

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What's going on with the T-shirts?  Are you going to feature any of the Pedals on them?  If so, mark me down for a _Dirty Sanchez_ and a _Cream Pie_.


 
This is right up my alley.


----------



## Robert

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What's going on with the T-shirts?



Nothing yet, my schedule has been a bit overwhelming for the past month.... Things should start going smoothly again in a week or two.

Lots of catching up to do... build docs, T-shirts, enclosures, printing, etc.


----------



## mywmyw

i would rock pedalpcb swag with aplomb baybeee


----------



## ch ra

Large, but make em slim fit or at least position the logo up high for us people who um need to shed a couple of pounts.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Screw the build docs, we need T-shirts with the Quarantine Board emblazoned on the back!


----------



## Gordo




----------



## Robert

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Screw the build docs, we need T-shirts with the Quarantine Board emblazoned on the back!



What if we put the build docs _on _the T-shirts?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

"Honey, you're NOT wearing that Dirty Sanchez T-shirt to the PTA meeting!"


----------



## Robert

Hah!   This is PedalPCB we're talking about....   

I'll just go shirtless and scribble "T-Shirt coming soon...." across my chest with a permanent marker.


----------



## Gordo

Well played!!


----------



## Plate of Shrimp

Still waiting for my toque.
Oh no wait, that was a Makita stovepipe hat that i ordered... should check on that.

But seriously.
L, in a colour other than black. Black on white would be thematically consistent.
Prototyping this with a t-shirt site (welovefine did nice shirts) would be fun.


ps.
> mark me down for a _Dirty Sanchez_ and a _Cream Pie_
A Facebook tracker has now added us to a few racy special interest groups...


----------



## yazooligan

I'm less concerned with what's on the shirt than the shirt itself. I'd like to recommend going with whatever kind of shirts LoveMySwitches use for theirs. The quality and softness is top notch.


----------



## Markus Kersius

I'll have a "M" in olive green V-neck please.


----------



## jjjimi84

How deep of a “V” is available? Can we get a “V” so deepthat it shows belly button? Because if so I am in.

“alright today I am demoing the pedlpcb.com raincoat fuzz wearing the deepest v imaginable. Ladies watch out, you might get pregnant.”

I will make that demo.


----------



## Robert

jjjimi84 said:


> I will make that demo.



Don't make me bust out a sewing machine, because I _absolutely _will if that's what it takes.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Robert said:


> Don't make me bust out a sewing machine, because I _absolutely _will if that's what it takes.


----------



## Gordo

+1 on the BLMS shirt.

Deep V: "so nice out...I think I'll leave it out..."


----------



## jjjimi84

Robert said:


> Don't make me bust out a sewing machine, because I _absolutely _will if that's what it takes.


Challenge Accepted


----------



## radioteacher

XL


----------



## Plate of Shrimp

@yazooligan i guess your LoveMySwitches shirt doesn't still have a label showing where the blank came from?


----------



## Robert

Plate of Shrimp said:


> @yazooligan i guess your LoveMySwitches shirt doesn't still have a label showing where the blank came from?



According to the LMS site they are Next Level Apparel blanks.


----------



## yazooligan

Robert said:


> According to the LMS site they are Next Level Apparel blanks.



You beat me to it!


----------

